
Infosys may hire more in US or buy local firm - niyazpk
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/2010/10/05/stories/2010100554520100.htm
======
po
_In a recent interview, a top Infosys official told Business Line that the
company would hire more laterals in the US, and expects no cutbacks on tech
spending there even as stimulus funding tapers off._

I've worked with Indian oursourcing companies before but I wasn't aware the
term "laterals" is common vocabulary. Does this mean hiring more US
citizens/perm residents to work laterally with the offshore workers? I thought
that meant they would place more Indian workers in lateral positions on H1b
visas to work with offshore teams.

~~~
uast23
When they say "laterals", they mean non-freshers

~~~
ido
And when they say "freshers" they mean novices.

------
known
Infosys make only 2% money from selling software. 98% money they made by
selling consulting viz bribing clients, exploiting engineers and manipulating
stock prices.

~~~
niyazpk
[Citation needed]

I wonder why they don't make all of the money this way.

~~~
known
Revenue from selling software aka Finacle = $200 million <http://goo.gl/WBl7>

Revenue from selling _consulting_ = $4.67 billion
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infosys>

Indians (not just Infosys) among most corrupt while doing business abroad
<http://goo.gl/QaDI>

Infosys is a _chop shop_ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infosys#Controversy>

